# Oidentd basic knowledge/problem

## Burnout

Yow,

I want to host some bouncers/eggdrops on a irc network. I have a trust on that network, but how can I configure oidentd to work with that?

I red the INSTALLATION and README and I tried google, but there isn't really a howto do to this stuff.

My question is how to configure the oidentd server because I haven't got any idea.

Thx

----------

## Xerxes83

Maybe my configuration will help a bit:

oidentd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Configuration for oidentd
> 
> # see oidentd.conf(5)
> 
> #
> ...

 

oidentd_masq.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # You can put here repsonses for each host. See oident manpage for more info.
> 
> #
> 
> # IP-ADDRESS[/<mask>]           USER-NAME       SYSTEM-TYPE
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/oidentd

 *Quote:*   

> # oidentd start-up options
> 
> USER="nobody"
> 
> GROUP="nobody"
> ...

 

Note: In my case oidentd runs on the router (which performs NAT). All hosts behind the router automatically get an identd response. In your case you probably don't need that.

----------

## Burnout

Thx, the service runs well now!  :Smile: 

----------

## Fenixoid

Hi,

I run psybnc and oidentd. Server is not a router, but a server with has public ip addess. The config is like Xerxes83's:

/etc/oidentd.conf 

```

default { 

default { 

deny spoof_all 

deny spoof_privport 

allow random 

allow random_numeric 

allow numeric 

deny spoof 

allow hide 

} 

} 

```

/etc/conf.d/oidentd

```
USER="nobody"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS=""
```

/etc/conf.d/psybnc

```
USER="psybnc"

BNCPATH="/opt/psybnc"
```

When I connect thouth psybnc to irc, I allways get psybnc ident:

nick!psybnc@host.ltd

How to fix that? Is this, because of psybnc user?

----------

## Xerxes83

Yes, as psybnc is running as user 'psybnc', oidentd will use that as its reply. You can use the force reply option (see my configuration) to change it to something else.

----------

## Fenixoid

What I ment, is that all users get bnc's user name. e.g. nick!"psybnc"@host or nick!unknown@host...

What I need is that oident would generate a separete ident for eatch user, like:

somenick!5gfh15fh51s@host

othernick!a81fs58f4sa@host

anothernick!d56113dr9@host

...

how to make that?

----------

## Fenixoid

Any?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

